# Mk2 Jetta 5-lug conversion



## kennbee2.0 (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay, I've done the search and turned up a lot of topics that mention 4 to 5-lug conversions - even a few for Mk2's but no actual information on what I need.
I have sussed out that I need some (or all) of a Vr6 suspension from a Jetta or Passat or Corrado - but not the "plus" suspension.
If anyone has done this (or knows a link with pictures) could you let me know the minimum I need to convert a stock '92 Jetta GL with a '95 Jetta 2.0 OBD-1 swap to use 5-lug wheels.
Cheers.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Mk2 Jetta 5-lug conversion (kennbee2.0)*

There are these things called "Adapters"
Also, see the MK2 section on ECS Tuning. They make 5-lug conversion kits without using the plus suspension. Search/look harder.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

If you don't want to use the plus suspension setup you need the custom hubs for the 10.1" brake steering knuckles. Eurospec Sport/Bildon and a few other places sell them. Running them means you'll need to redrill your rotors though.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 Jetta 5-lug conversion (kennbee2.0)*

I converted an '89 16V Jetta to 5-lug several years ago. I sold the car in 2005. I'll search through my notes. But I think I used Corrado/MK3 parts. I'll reply back if I find any data.








*edit*
Check out this link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
see comments by *Capt.Dreadz*. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 155VERT83 at 9:29 AM 11-18-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Mk2 Jetta 5-lug conversion (155VERT83)*

I converted my G60 Corrado that I swapped a mk3 TDI into to 5x100. I bought the Eurospec sport hubs from ECS and a set aof front wheels bearings. I also bought a set or 5x100 rear rotors and rear wheels bearings.
Then I pressed the wheel bearings and hubs into my spindles and drilled the rotors. 
The rears were very simple since I was already disc in the rear. 
You should be able to follow my process for the fronts even if you have 10.1 or 9.4 brakes. Ideally you should upgrade to G60 spindles, and then track down a mk3/b4 11.3 5x100 brake setup and then these will bolt right up with the conversion hubs.


----------

